
Real VC Might Be The Safest Asset Class Today - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/real_vc_might_be_the_safest_asset_class_redux.php
======
BenS
This article bugs me. First, the author's distinction between real and
momentum vc is very retrospective. Especially with early stage investment,
it's just not always clear who will be a 'real' investment vs. a 'momentum'
vc. All early stage vc's are trend spotters who are trying to time their
investments in companies to the market.

Second, there is no real analysis to support the headline. Even in bad
economic times, I bet historically, traditional asset classes like equities
have done much better than vc investments as a whole.

